# "Do NOT expect Rigo back on HBO" Ken Hershman



## El Chicano (Jun 4, 2013)

.Wow! Kersham runs HBO boxing...kind of sad really.... Top.Rank\hbo are not promoting/matching him well... U think Rigo against Salido/JuanMa/Mikey/Kiko Martinez would be boring fights? No way.... Rigo, needs to go to SHO/GB wear he can get fights with Mares/Leo/Ponce/Gary Russell


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bobby not supporting him. why is he fighting the agbekos of the world? get him a big fight again. maybe donaire :lol:


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Well that was expected though, I mean dude pulled in the lowest rated HBO B.A.D. main event of all time, HBO simply can't risk airing another fight of his.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

fuck this, Rigo needs to go to GBP, they know what a champion is really worth no matter the style of fighting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> bobby not supporting him. why is he fighting the agbekos of the world? get him a big fight again. maybe donaire :lol:


Agbeko was a good opponent. He was his second biggest name on his resume and Agbeko was thought beforehand to give him a tough fight


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> fuck this, Rigo needs to go to GBP, they know what a champion is really worth no matter the style of fighting.


You really believe that Rigo going to GBP would solve his problems?.....If so then that's a simpleton's point of view, believe me bruh, Showtime doesn't want anything to do with a Rigo fight as well, if he pulled in low ratings on HBO who have more subscribers than just imagine what he would pull in on Showtime.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

They still can put him on undercards of big fights. Sometimes they make it look like Rigo is the only boring fighter in the history of boxing, damnnn.....


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Agbeko was a good opponent. He was his second biggest name on his resume and *Agbeko was thought beforehand to give him a tough fight*


:lol:

I see what you mean though.

Anyway, I'm physically sick.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> I see what you mean though.
> 
> Anyway, I'm physically sick.


yeah :yep he needs a Leo Santa Cruz


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

nobody wants to fight him. cogbeko is all they could get


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah :yep he needs a Leo Santa Cruz


He'll look amazing against Cruz.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> They still can put him on undercards of big fights. Sometimes they make it look like Rigo is the only boring fighter in the history of boxing, damnnn.....


Whoa That Avatar :rofl :verysad


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> He'll look amazing against Cruz.


GBP won't dare match any of their 122/126 pound fighters against Rigo cause he is just too slick and will bring the stock of his opposition down, so that's why I laugh when I see posts acting as though GBP/Showtime are some saviors of some sort.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Blanco said:


> You really believe that Rigo going to GBP would solve his problems?.....If so then that's a simpleton's point of view, believe me bruh, Showtime doesn't want anything to do with a Rigo fight as well, if he pulled in low ratings on HBO who have more subscribers than just imagine what he would pull in on Showtime.


sure they'd want him. he has a belt.
he can get match ups like Mares and LSC. of course they'd want him to lose to these guys, but beating them would definitely raise his stock.

Also GBP puts on stacked cards. Top Rank shouldve known better than to put him in a main event.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@bballchump11 Cruz will either keep coning and get stopped or his work rate will plummet and he loses lopsided like everyone else.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> sure they'd want him. he has a belt.
> he can get match ups like Mares and LSC. of course they'd want him to lose to these guys, but beating them would definitely raise his stock.


Read the post above yours my G.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He'll look amazing against Cruz.





Hands of Iron said:


> @bballchump11 Cruz will either keep coning and get stopped or his work rate will plummet and he loses lopsided like everyone else.


yeah I agree entirely. His workrate seemed to actually go down vs Seda. He was being smart not to run into his left hand counter. Santa Cruz is my boy, and he a dog. Just can't miss with Rigodeaux

Coincidentally, he has the highest workrate in boxing.

AVG. TOTAL PUNCHES THROWN PER ROUND 
Santa Cruz 97 
Agbeko 77 
Angulo 75 
Mares 72 
JM Lopez 72 
Trout 71 
Salido 69 
Pacquiao 69 
Froch 68 
Rios 69 
Maidana 66 
CompuBox Avg. 56


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

He'll need to come to Ireland to fight Frampton now, mawuhaha.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree entirely. His workrate seemed to actually go down vs Seda. He was being smart not to run into his left hand counter. Santa Cruz is my boy, and he a dog. Just can't miss with Rigodeaux
> 
> Coincidentally, he has the highest workrate in boxing.
> 
> ...


Can you even fathom how clean and plentiful Rigo's countering opportunities are going to be? :rofl It'd be one thing if he was featherfisted, but having the added dimension to his game of throttling power makes him an impossible task against anybody fighting today around his weight range. He isn't going to take kindly to someone relentlessly trying to get after him, he's going to throw bombs and be out of range before they can even react -- and he's able to get out of range incredibly quick, in a variety of different ways.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuckin sucks but that's boxing for you. When Rigo got out of character he got dropped by Donaire, its just not his game I guess. we would all love for him to get more aggressive but most of the problem was Agbeko's willingness to just cover up.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sucks, but kind of figured that after his last fight. Hopefully they put him on some undercards at least and realize he's not going to be a big attraction for main events. Put him in with some pressure fighters and fans should love how he eats them up with sharp powerful counters.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> fuck this, Rigo needs to go to GBP, they know what a champion is really worth no matter the style of fighting.


Not so sure that's true. I've heard Schaefer has been critical of Rigo and his fighting style in the past, though I can't find the comments, but he certainly has about Lara who's his own fighter, though not to the extent that Arum has with Rigo, he's not been that blunt and he's given him a bit more backing. However, he talked about trying to get Lara more fights with more opponents like Angulo who bring excitement regardless of the opponent, and then proceeded to put him in with Trout in what he already knew and said would be a boring fight, which may not have helped Lara's cause in terms of drumming up interest in him amongst the casuals and probably turned more people away from watching him than anything.

I don't think Golden Boy are the solution to all his problems, the fact that Lara was put in with Trout even though Schaefer said it would be a boring fight months prior is very telling, I think Rigo has struggled yes because of his own lack of aggression when it comes to pressing a fight and taking the initiative, but also because his last couple of fights against Donaire and Agbeko have been against guys who were reluctant to trade and let their hands go and have been criticised previous for past boring performances I believe. He needs to be matched right but Golden Boy don't have a sure-fire precedent of doing that with another similar fighter in Lara. Yeah they did put him in with Angulo, but then cancelled that out by putting him in with Trout.

I do believe whoever his promoter is will have the power over the networks though to secure him their backing and will be able to give him opportunities. I mean if he DID go to Golden Boy, yes Showtime are likely to be put off a little bit by his ratings on HBO, however they aren't going to risk pissing Golden Boy off by refusing to put him on the network, he may have to be matched well and covered by a good card that'll pull in the numbers in other bouts just incase, but he'll get opportunities. (This is aside from the point I also feel Showtime are less focused on 'crowd-pleasing style' than HBO and more willing to give a guy an opportunity especially if he's a champion of Rigo's ability)


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Fuckin sucks but that's boxing for you. *When Rigo got out of character he got dropped by Donaire*, its just not his game I guess. we would all love for him to get more aggressive but most of the problem was Agbeko's willingness to just cover up.


Out of character? He was exiting a clinch which he thought the ref was breaking up and made a mistake with his chin in the air. Rigo was laying hands on Donaire the entire fight. So imo, his agressiveness comes out when he is in there with top talent but if you can't even keep up with him on a basic level, he's not gonna bother.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Come over to Belfast, Rigo!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> He'll need to come to Ireland to fight Frampton now, mawuhaha.


G'wan The Jackal!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Can you even fathom how clean and plentiful Rigo's countering opportunities are going to be? :rofl It'd be one thing if he was featherfisted, but having the added dimension to his game of throttling power makes him an impossible task against anybody fighting today around his weight range. He isn't going to take kindly to someone relentlessly trying to get after him, he's going to throw bombs and be out of range before they can even react -- and he's able to get out of range incredibly quick, in a variety of different ways.


:yep that's why I want that fight. It'd be an awesome display from him. Counterpunching 101


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Thawk888 said:


> Out of character? He was exiting a clinch which he thought the ref was breaking up and made a mistake with his chin in the air. Rigo was laying hands on Donaire the entire fight. So imo, his agressiveness comes out when he is in there with top talent but if you can't even keep up with him on a basic level, he's not gonna bother.


It's so fucked up because guys don't even seem to have the will to really try and get after him and even when we get past that hurdle, who's got the footwork, ring cutting skills, ability to create offensive angles and get inside an arm's distance consistently to exploit Rigo's perceived weakness? Donaire at least attempted to at times, but he's god awful at creating his own offense. Rigo doesn't necessarily wait to counter either, just the act of moving towards him can spur him to throw a blazing straight left hand bomb if he feels there's a window or opening to be had there, and he's already into the act of stepping back or moving laterally out of range before the effects are even registered. :lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> G'wan The Jackal!


I'd come to Ireland for this :ibutt


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I'd come to Ireland for this :ibutt


Jesus, so would I! Now that Froch seems to have slipped, this is the fight i most want to see now!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Out of character? He was exiting a clinch which he thought the ref was breaking up and made a mistake with his chin in the air. Rigo was laying hands on Donaire the entire fight. So imo, his agressiveness comes out when he is in there with top talent but if you can't even keep up with him on a basic level, he's not gonna bother.


You're right. I haven't seen the fighti n a while, I thought Rigo was in the middle of a combination and Donaire dropped him.

As far as him letting his hands go (which would make him more popular for HBO) he would be getting more and more vulnerable - that's not his style, and that's what HBO wants. The reality is not that many guys actually pose a threat to Rigo at all.

and of course Rigo schooled Donaire we all know that bruh


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

What Rigo needs to do to become a superstar is to trash talk Mexico before his fights. Since he can't or refuses to speak English, he has no other way to get his name out in America. He can make rap videos talking shit about Mexican fighters and Mexico.

As he beats Mexican fighters, there will be nationwide push to find a Mexican fighter who can beat Rigo. Mexican TV will interview Rigo who will continue to talk trash and build his reputation as the "Mexicutioner". Then the hype will build until the Latino American numbers start building.

Rigo will become a superstar in the sport and will command huge money purses and will get the big fights this way.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> What Rigo needs to do to become a superstar is to trash talk Mexico before his fights. Since he can't or refuses to speak English, he has no other way to get his name out in America. He can make rap videos talking shit about Mexican fighters and Mexico


:rofl


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Thing is Rigo aint that boring. His last two have been against dangerous and aggressive fighters who are bigger than him so he had to fight more cautiously but before that pretty much all his fights ended with a KO or were actually pretty decent scraps. They just cant be arsed with the hard work to promote a non English speaking non American.

He should come to Europe where he would be appreciated more.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Thing is Rigo aint that boring. His last two have been against dangerous and aggressive fighters who are bigger than him so he had to fight more cautiously but before that pretty much all his fights ended with a KO or were actually pretty decent scraps. They just cant be arsed with the hard work to promote a non English speaking non American.
> 
> He should come to Europe where he would be appreciated more.


Yes, to the UK :happy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It would be tight if Rigondeaux came out in his next fight like this :smile


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigo should leave Top Rank and base himself out of Canada.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Thing is Rigo aint that boring. His last two have been against dangerous and aggressive fighters who are bigger than him so he had to fight more cautiously but before that pretty much all his fights ended with a KO or were actually pretty decent scraps. They just cant be arsed with the hard work to promote a non English speaking non American.
> 
> He should come to Europe where he would be appreciated more.


Even in the KO6 performance against Ramos who he dropped in the first round and KO'ed with a body shot, the fuckin crowd was booing during Rnds 3, 4 & 5 :verysad Dropped Kennedy five times on the Pacquiao-Bradley undercard pretty effortlessly and there wasn't much reaction to it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's so fucked up because guys don't even seem to have the will to really try and get after him and even when we get past that hurdle, who's got the footwork, ring cutting skills, ability to create offensive angles and get inside an arm's distance consistently to exploit Rigo's perceived weakness? Donaire at least attempted to at times, but he's god awful at creating his own offense. Rigo doesn't necessarily wait to counter either, just the act of moving towards him can spur him to throw a blazing straight left hand bomb if he feels there's a window or opening to be had there, and he's already into the act of stepping back or moving laterally out of range before the effects are even registered. :lol:


If Rigo gets found it'll probably be from some crude slugger who aint thinking too much about his work, hard to read, throwing punches from anywhere he can, willing to get hit clean and take punishment and just happens to land the right shot on the right spot at the right time.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

So I guess this was Hershman's official statement

*"I'm very torn, I have to say. I was expecting more from him," Hershman said. "This is one where you listen to the fans. The fans voted by turning off the channel. At the end of the day we're a TV network and we have to please our subscribers. If they're not interested we have to respect that. In the right match maybe there will be another opportunity, but it's not something getting done in the near future. I have tremendous respect for what he does but it's not something our subscribers responded to."*

@bballchump11 @JMP @~Cellzki~ @Thawk888 @jorodz @Whoevercares


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Where is the source?

What is the date of this statement? Before or after Agbeko?


If after, then fuck HBO. Showtime deserves to have him.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Danm! That fucked up.
(Looks like Rigo is in limbo??)

ESPN??


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

this is fuckin ridiculous. I get that a network is a business: full stop. But sports, like boxing, CANNOT simply cowtow to whatever the fan's fancy is. If fans were cheering for beaning the players, would pitchers start lobbing balls at batters heads?? This is sending a clear message: take some punches, turn it into a war or you won't make it. No matter how skilled or successful


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

told you this dude puts people to sleep and I dont mean with his fist. Men lie women lie numbers dont. You cant get mad at HBO for this. The people dont want to see Rigo fight. Why pay him all that money to headline when people wont watch it


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> told you this dude puts people to sleep and I dont mean with his fist. Men lie women lie numbers dont. You cant get mad at HBO for this. The people dont want to see Rigo fight. Why pay him all that money to headline when people wont watch it


I think Rigo's portion of the card broke ratings low's for HBO.
(Or maybe a built in excuse to drop him from the rotation)


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't give a fuck what kind of numbers he does, Rigo is possibly p4p #1 skill wise (not resume based)


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> So I guess this was Hershman's official statement
> 
> *"I'm very torn, I have to say. I was expecting more from him," Hershman said. "This is one where you listen to the fans. The fans voted by turning off the channel. At the end of the day we're a TV network and we have to please our subscribers. If they're not interested we have to respect that. In the right match maybe there will be another opportunity, but it's not something getting done in the near future. I have tremendous respect for what he does but it's not something our subscribers responded to."*
> 
> @bballchump11 @JMP @~Cellzki~ @Thawk888 @jorodz @Whoevercares


I have some really bad things to say about casual fans, Ken Hershman, HBO, and the boxing media, but I will refrain because it'll put me in a very bad light.

I'm in Miami right now (at the Heat-Kings, actually)...if I somehow bump into Rigo at the game or around town, I will be sure to tell him at least some people have an appreciation and enjoy what he shows inside the ring.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

jorodz said:


> this is fuckin ridiculous. I get that a network is a business: full stop. But sports, like boxing, CANNOT simply cowtow to whatever the fan's fancy is. If fans were cheering for beaning the players, would pitchers start lobbing balls at batters heads?? This is sending a clear message: take some punches, turn it into a war or you won't make it. No matter how skilled or successful


Fantastic post.



Hatesrats said:


> I think Rigo's portion of the card broke ratings low's for HBO.
> (Or maybe a built in excuse to drop him from the rotation)


Yeah, fair enough but he was also up against direct comp from Showtime on the same night. I think this is really being blown out of proportion


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

JMP said:


> I have some really bad things to say about casual fans, Ken Hershman, HBO, and the boxing media, but I will refrain because it'll put me in a very bad light.


:rofl

Who's going to tell you shit though? :think



> I'm in Miami right now (at the Heat-Kings, actually)...if I somehow bump into Rigo at the game or around town, I will be sure to tell him at least some people have an appreciation and enjoy what he shows inside the ring.


Damn, have fun. :good


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck off HBO, you showed all of boring ass Chad Dawson's "fights" and praised him despite how boring he was. Hell, HBO tried to hype him up even though he was a ridiculously boring person. Donaire isn't exciting aside from his knockouts (all his HBO televised knockouts were against past prime fighters) and yet they still continue to show him. The casual fan expects everyone to fight to the point where they end up with mental difficulties later in life, but they can't even appreciate Rigondeaux and have the patience of a new born and boo after 5 seconds without punches thrown. 

Rigondeaux should have left Top Rank and HBO after they all had their period following Donaire's schooling. Hopefully he can be properly marketed and televised more.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Can you even fathom how clean and plentiful Rigo's countering opportunities are going to be? :rofl It'd be one thing if he was featherfisted, but having the added dimension to his game of throttling power makes him an impossible task against anybody fighting today around his weight range. He isn't going to take kindly to someone relentlessly trying to get after him, he's going to throw bombs and be out of range before they can even react -- and he's able to get out of range incredibly quick, in a variety of different ways.


Rigo's power is overrated. He's only stopped one fringe world class guy(Ramos)


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

El Chicano said:


> .Wow! Kersham runs HBO boxing...kind of sad really.... Top.Rank\hbo are not promoting/matching him well... U think Rigo against Salido/JuanMa/Mikey/Kiko Martinez would be boring fights? No way.... *Rigo, needs to go to SHO/GB wear he can get fights with Mares/Leo/Ponce/Gary Russell*


Agreed. I've been saying this since after the Donaire schooling. Rigo's own promoter talks shit about him.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

What's Rigo's contract situation??


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

rigo fucked himself by not koing donaire (which he could have) by not speaking the language and being so unbeatable and good. dawsons boring ass was kept around because they knew eventually he could be feed to an interesting fighter the fact he was american helped as well. Rigo carries himself with an attitude that he doesn't care what happens or what people want he is going to fight in his own style,do what he wants and carry himself how he wants.Dude doesn't want to wreck his artistic credibility thats cool and everything but it doesn't sell tickets sadly even floyd turned into money for that reason.
top rank should put him in against low level middleweights and sell the freak show factor rigo vs vera :hey


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Rigo's power is overrated. He's only stopped one fringe world class guy(Ramos)


Maybe by his fans. He certainly hits a lot harder than what's needed to get an opponent's respect if they're unwillingness to let their hands go after tasting it are anything to go off of.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Maybe by his fans. He certainly hits a lot harder than what's needed to get an opponent's respect if they're unwillingness to let their hands go after tasting it are anything to go off of.


I'll say it again:

While I personally love to watch Rigo, he'd have more power on his punches if he shortened his stance a bit, and committed more ' turned them over more. He also needs to throw combinations.

Both of these "problems" exist because Rigo is so defensive-minded. Personally, I'm fine with this, I love watching Rigo fight, but I'd also love to see how much power he'd have when in full-on offensive mode.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo had Donaire backpedaling like no one else did, looks like Rigo had enough power to get Donaire scared as fuck.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

The same sad story for EVERY fighter of a certain persuasion at Top Rank. Mayweather couldn't sell... Current top earner in the sport. Go figure.

Blame high caliber Counter Punchers for their complete inability to match fighters. The Top Rank/HBO mission statement. What the world needs now is Pac/JMM XVXIV.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@Cableaddict Respect your input. Who ended up winning that argument between you and DW anyway? :lol:



tommygun711 said:


> Rigo had Donaire backpedaling like no one else did, looks like Rigo had enough power to get Donaire scared as fuck.


:yep

Rigo's really a lot more nasty than he is cutie in there. Be the judge:


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Just dont have him headlining, have him on pacquiao, bradley, marquez undercards etc


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> The same sad story for EVERY fighter of a certain persuasion at Top Rank. Mayweather couldn't sell... Current top earner in the sport. Go figure.
> 
> Blame high caliber Counter Punchers for their complete inability to match fighters. The Top Rank/HBO mission statement. What the world needs now is Pac/JMM XVXIV.





> *Top Rank, Inc. is a Paradise, Nevada-based boxing promotion company founded by Jabir Herbert Muhammad and Bob Arum, which was incorporated in 1973. Since its founding, the company has promoted several world class fighters, such as Muhammad Ali, Alexis Argüello, Oscar De La Hoya, Roberto Durán, Joe Frazier, George Foreman, Marvin Hagler, Juan Manuel Marquez,Manny Pacquiao, Sugar Ray Leonard, Floyd Mayweather Jr., Erik Morales, Thomas Hearns, Paulie Ayala, Iran Barkley, Michael Carbajal, Larry Holmes, Ray Mancini, Carlos Monzón, Terry Norris, Gabriel Ruelas, Rafael Ruelas, James Toney, and many others. The company has promoted such superfights as Hagler vs Leonard, Chavez vs De La Hoya, Holyfield vs Foreman, Foreman vs Moorer, Leonard vs Hearns, Hagler vs Hearns, Ali vs Frazier II and both Ali vs Spinks fights. The company also promoted George Foreman's comeback to regain the world championship, culminating in the knockout of then IBF/WBA champion Michael Moorer on November 5, 1994*


yeah founded by a jewish and black dude and promoted and promotes a ton of black fighters but you claim they are racist cause your a one note twat


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

It's not HBO's fault. The fans voted with their remotes. Would be good to see Rigondeaux on FNF. I can watch him for free then, but he sure as hell won't be fighting any big-named opponent on that channel.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> yeah founded by a jewish and black dude and promoted and promotes a ton of black fighters but you claim they are racist cause your a one note twat


Who gives a crap about who founded them? I am talking about their _*current *_track record.

Mayweather...
Rigondeaux...
Bradley...
Clottey...

Top level dominant, top 5 in their weight class, fighters that Top Rank felt or feels are "unmarketable". Top Rank didn't care that they were beating the competition. Top Rank would rather promote a crude bum like Shiming. Why?

They have a mega prospect in Crawford. Champions ducking him. Fighting nobody. Nobody is talking about him. Why? Top Rank sucks at promoting a certain type of fighter.

Why did you go to race? I was talking slick Pure Boxers and defensively responsible fighters, many of which who happen to be Black, versus offensive crash dummies. Yes you are a one note twat.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo is not casual fan friendly, that is the bottom line. TR can try promoting him differently and matching him up with certain type of fighters to make him look good. Agbeko was supposed to be that guy but obviously it did not work. They can invest all this money and there is no guarantee and the handful of times they have, it did not work. I mean Rigo should have become a quasi superstar versus Donaire. 

Let others have a crack at Rigo - GBP, Sho, DiBella, Mayweather Promotions, etc.

At the end of the day, it is up to the fighters to convince the public.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It's not HBO's fault. The fans voted with their remotes. Would be good to see Rigondeaux on FNF. I can watch him for free then, but he sure as hell won't be fighting any big-named opponent on that channel.


It isn't HBO it is Top Rank's horrible matchmaker's fault.

Force Rigo up and/or match him against do or die fighters. They keep throwing Darchinyan at Donaire no matter how one sided the fights are.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I think Rigo's portion of the card broke ratings low's for HBO.
> (Or maybe a built in excuse to drop him from the rotation)


The truth is the guy is not worth the money of headlining a fight. He can be on the under card but he does not deserve to headline because people dont want to see him fight. Even if he goes to Showtime he wont headline unless he fights Mares. They are not going to pay for him to put on a snooze fest either


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> The truth is the guy is not worth the money of headlining a fight. He can be on the under card but he does not deserve to headline because people dont want to see him fight. Even if he goes to Showtime he wont headline unless he fights Mares. They are not going to pay for him to put on a snooze fest either


As much as I admire Rigo's skillset... ^^Truth


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> It isn't HBO it is Top Rank's horrible matchmaker's fault.
> 
> Force Rigo up and/or match him against do or die fighters. They keep throwing Darchinyan at Donaire no matter how one sided the fights are.


JMM and Bradley was not exactly a barn burner and JMM is willing to engage ANY fighter. So not sure matchmaking is enough to convince the public.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

chibelle said:


> JMM and Bradley was not exactly a barn burner and JMM is willing to engage ANY fighter. So not sure matchmaking is enough to convince the public.


It wasn't a barn burner because it was a bad matchup. You don't match an aggressive pure counter puncher (JMM) with a faster guy who can counter punch and win (TB).

Willing to engage doesn't mean able to engage. JMM is an aggressive _*counter puncher*_. Juan is also no spring chicken. He needs a willing dance partner. He can't counter someone who isn't there. No knock on JMM, but Bradley has feet that are just too fast for Juan at this stage in his career. Bradley is an intelligent defensively responsible versatile Boxer and coming off of an extremely damaging fight. Bradley needs a fighter with younger faster legs that can push the fight. These are things Top Rank should have seen a mile away. I did.

If Top Rank had decent matchmakers, there are tons of great fights to be had against GBP fighters and even more to be made on the bidding wars between networks. There are decent fights to be made against nobodies for guys like JMM. Fun fights, but they won't be PPV level.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> As much as I admire Rigo's skillset... ^^Truth


What is the difference between Rigo and Mayweather? Arguably, Rigo hits harder.

IMHO the only difference is promotional skill, matchmaking, and rampant bias.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> It wasn't a barn burner because it was a bad matchup. You don't match an aggressive pure counter puncher (JMM) with a faster guy who can counter punch and win (TB).
> 
> Willing to engage doesn't mean able to engage. JMM is an aggressive _*counter puncher*_. Juan is also no spring chicken. He needs a willing dance partner. He can't counter someone who isn't there. No knock on JMM, but Bradley has feet that are just too fast for Juan at this stage in his career. Bradley is an intelligent defensively responsible versatile Boxer and coming off of an extremely damaging fight. Bradley needs a fighter with younger faster legs that can push the fight. These are things Top Rank should have seen a mile away. I did.
> 
> If Top Rank had decent matchmakers, there are tons of great fights to be had against GBP fighters and even more to be made on the bidding wars between networks. There are decent fights to be made against nobodies for guys like JMM. Fun fights, but they won't be PPV level.


Understand, not sure if that is enough though. When Agbeko was totally dominated, Rigo was still waiting for him to throw. You may get 1 or 2 fighters that are "do or die" a la Rios at 122 but eventually Rigo will face fighters that are unwilling to get hit in the face and shell up. It IS Rigo style to make his opponents to be gun shy. I have tons of respect for Rigo but HBO and TR can only provide you with so much to make yourself a star that at the end of the day the fighter has to sell himself.

Like I said, maybe SHO and GBP will have better results. Rigo should try to get out of his contract and try another promoter.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> What is the difference between Rigo and Mayweather? Arguably, Rigo hits harder.
> 
> IMHO the only difference is promotional skill, matchmaking, and rampant bias.


Mayweather usually turns it up when he has to, plus Mayweather fights more interesting opponents that people care about

Mayweather's fight against Cotto is a perfect example of that, or his fight against Canelo.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @*Cableaddict* Respect your input. Who ended up winning that argument between you and DW anyway? :lol:


Oh man, I'm just not going there again! :lol:

Not gonna' search through a database of scientific journals from 1982, just for some delusional internet warrior.

Anyone who's interested can run their own "unscientific" test in about 30 seconds. While you won't have quantitative data, the basic principal is really pretty obvious, and immediately so. - And the same goes for punching at a downward angle, which gets discussed whenever a tall fighter is said to have "all the advantages." It's so bloody easy to understand the truth, without any fancy testing gear at all.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

He has no one to blame but himself. Its sad but its a reality, if you don't have a personality then you better be exciting, unfortunately he is neither. 

I guess no one told him this game is as much about entertainment as it is anything else. A guy with the physical and technical brilliance of Rigo can afford to take risks and try to be more exciting but he just doesn't seem to be bothered.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

As long as he ends up under Golden Boy so he can fight Santa Cruz or Mares on Showtime...Sounds good to me.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bop got another one.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> They have a mega prospect in Crawford. Champions ducking him. Fighting nobody. Nobody is talking about him. Why? Top Rank sucks at promoting a certain type of fighter.
> .


 I don't know about that guy...Twice now I've seen people pass out during his fights :lol:


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Are they gonna ban agbeko since he threw an average of 3 punches per round? The hypocrisy of hbo makes me nauseous


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> So I guess this was Hershman's official statement
> 
> *".... "This is one where you listen to the fans. The fans voted by turning off the channel......."*


Wow. Hershman is actually so dumb that he doesn't realize some boxing viewers switched channels, to watch Paulie vs Judah?

And this guy gets PAID by the network? Who's nephew is he?


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dude's had literally HUNDREDS of fights and he's not going to change anything about his style, bottom line. He's never gonna knock out elite fighters, take risks or throw 1,000 punches a fight. He's 120 pounds soaking wet, doesn't speak a word of English. It is what it is guys. 

Oh who am kidding, HBO is racist. Racist racist racist!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rigo would of been a good showtime fighter before showtime decided to start kicking HBOs ass


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> What is the difference between Rigo and Mayweather? Arguably, Rigo hits harder.
> 
> IMHO the only difference is promotional skill, matchmaking, and rampant bias.


Floyd is more versatile, has a better jab, infighting skill and more offensive variation in general despite being a lesser puncher. He's less concerned about maintaining a certain combat range, can get the better of things pretty much anywhere the fight goes. You'll see him standing his ground and taking guys apart on the inside, fighting off the ropes for considerable stretches whereas Rigo pretty much avoids doing both at all costs and can because his footwork and explosiveness is pretty much beyond description. He rarely ever even has to resort to more than a handful of clinches over a 36 minute fight, so silly great is he at keeping an opponent where he wants them. His whole game is really based on mastering distance and finding the range to land that nasty little straight left hand, which he does with alarming accuracy, timing and pop (particularly as a counter), sometimes mixing in those chopping uppercuts he showed against Agbeko or looping liver shots. He doesn't use his jab as a means of point scoring or rhythm disruption really, and only occasionally throws the right hook.

All this stuff matters to the HBO subscribers :rofl

No, I know what you mean though. It's largely to do with as @tommygun711 said.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He'll look amazing against Cruz.





bballchump11 said:


> yeah :yep he needs a Leo Santa Cruz


Exactly. Just like Lara looked spectacular (and respectably human) against Angulo.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

at least hbo is brave/honest enough to come out and state their reason. 

showtime/gbp should also come out and admit that they won't match lara against canelo or floyd because he's also boring.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Although I will say that, while Rigo's fought a smart fight and I typically defend him from those who think he needs to overhaul his style to be exciting, he could have done more. And we expect more from top fighters. And he did try at times, and I commend him, and I do blame Agbeko for not risking anything to try and get the win later in the fight. But he's capable of more. More of those combinations to the body and sneaky leads.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Coincidentally, he has the highest workrate in boxing.
> 
> AVG. *TOTAL PUNCHES THROWN PER ROUND*
> 
> ...





Kid Cubano said:


> Are they gonna ban *agbeko* since he threw an *average of 3 punches per round*? The hypocrisy of hbo makes me nauseous


:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

Oh, I'm fucking dead. Wasn't this dude all, "Aye Rigo, Let's Kill Eachother In The Ring!"

:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Exactly. Just like Lara looked spectacular (and respectably human) against Angulo.


Would you be mad if LSC doesn't have the same amount of success? :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Montero said:


> Dude's had literally HUNDREDS of fights and he's not going to change anything about his style, bottom line. He's never gonna knock out elite fighters, take risks or throw 1,000 punches a fight. He's 120 pounds soaking wet, doesn't speak a word of English. It is what it is guys.
> 
> Oh who am kidding, HBO is racist. Racist racist racist!


:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Although I will say that, while Rigo's fought a smart fight and I typically defend him from those who think he needs to overhaul his style to be exciting, he could have done more. And we expect more from top fighters. And he did try at times, and I commend him, and I do blame Agbeko for not risking anything to try and get the win later in the fight. But he's capable of more. More of those combinations to the body and sneaky leads.


He probably has the tools to be all-action, mid-range combination puncher... One of those guys where it's a matter of him getting the KO before he is himself :lol: He could do that, as totally absurd as it is but... what a tremendous waste of skills. You know what he's able to do as far as executing impeccable technique in a live fight, punching accuracy, timing, the various intricacies and abilities that go with top level footwork... Doesn't come easy or cheap. People sometimes make it seem like other fighters could ever be "boring" like Rigo is but sort of choose not to be. No way, Jose. They can't, and that's why he is what he is.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Would you be mad if LSC doesn't have the same amount of success? :lol:


Not at all.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

LSC beats Rigo's ass... Last fight confirmed it for me.
(Too bad the cold WAR will block it)


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Not at all.


Wasn't being serious bro :lol: I'm getting more loose and sarcastic now, it's been all business for weeks now.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> LSC beats Rigo's ass... Last fight confirmed it for me.
> (Too bad the cold WAR will block it)


Hopefully his work rate doesn't drop by 70% after a few rounds. He's basically the only guy that's even an appealing fight sans Mares, who's on hold right now.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> He has no one to blame but himself. Its sad but its a reality, if you don't have a personality then you better be exciting, unfortunately he is neither.
> 
> I guess no one told him this game is as much about entertainment as it is anything else. A guy with the physical and technical brilliance of Rigo can afford to take risks and try to be more exciting but he just doesn't seem to be bothered.


Incorrect hes a G :deal the fact you dont know that says something about TR rather than Rigo, why dont people hear him rapping or trash talking? Or see him being a cold motherfucker at face offs?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a shame really because he's arguably the best boxer in the world. He should get with GBP and fight LSC


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

I like Leo but Rigo would make the kid look embarassing


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Incorrect hes a G :deal the fact you dont know that says something about TR rather than Rigo, why dont people hear him rapping or trash talking? Or see him being a cold motherfucker at face offs?


He was talking all kinds of shit about Donaire trying to get a fight with him. :lol: Dubbed him the "Filipino Phony", said he was running scared of any super bantams with power.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> fuck this, Rigo needs to go to GBP, they know what a champion is really worth no matter the style of fighting.


:lol:
GBP wont promote Rigo too with numbers like this. Fact is: People dont like to watch him. You think when Rigo suddenly fights at Showtime people start watching him?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Where is the source?
> 
> What is the date of this statement? Before or after Agbeko?
> 
> If after, then fuck HBO. Showtime deserves to have him.


HBO and Showtime are TV Channels. If Rigo does bad numbers and people are not interested in him then HBO and Showtime are not keen on showing Rigo fights,.

And truth is: People are not interested in Rigo. Numbers doenst lie.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

There is not a single fighter they could put Rigo in with within a fair weight range that would not have their workrate dropped and make to look like a zombie for however many rounds they last.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> LSC beats Rigo's ass... Last fight confirmed it for me.
> (Too bad the cold WAR will block it)


I think Santa Cruz gets him too


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't get this. He gets low ratings, he makes for dull fights, and you think it's unfair that HBO doesn't care for screening him? They're in the entertainment business, not the "public service to Cuban defectors" business. 

As talented as he is, HBO is not a charity. If he doesn't pull in viewers, then no network will bother with him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I don't get this. He gets low ratings, he makes for dull fights, and you think it's unfair that HBO doesn't care for screening him? They're in the entertainment business, not the "public service to Cuban defectors" business.
> 
> As talented as he is, HBO is not a charity. If he doesn't pull in viewers, then no network will bother with him.


Fuck it, I unfortunately share the same opinion. I don't see why he has to be a main event, why can't he just be an undercard?
Anyway..his opponents are pussies and Rigo needs to be open to fighting 126lbers if he's going to have a chance of an entertaining fight. Santa Cruz looks like the sort of fighter what will shy away and get stuck in his head against Rigo thus gun shy, you'll see for yourself if they fight. Santa Cruz will not be a saviour.

HBO is a business.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> LSC beats Rigo's ass... Last fight confirmed it for me.
> (Too bad the cold WAR will block it)


what last fight? the one Agbeko ran scare for 12 rds( after 2 all action fights vs Mares) ?


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

This is actually great news. It could be an avenue to end the cold war. Rigo will have to go to Showtime.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Hopefully his work rate doesn't drop by 70% after a few rounds. He's basically the only guy that's even an appealing fight sans Mares, who's on hold right now.


Agreed, I might be trolling the Rigo huggers a bit with my original statement... lol
But you are correct, LSC is the last hope for the networks to get rid of Rigo.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

They need to put Rigo on undercard of a bigger fight.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree entirely. His workrate seemed to actually go down vs Seda. He was being smart not to run into his left hand counter. Santa Cruz is my boy, and he a dog. Just can't miss with Rigodeaux
> 
> Coincidentally, he has the highest workrate in boxing.
> 
> ...


Interesting stats, look who's 2nd on that list.

Just goes to prove that guys don't want to let their hands go against Rigondeaux and give him those counter opportunities, though know he's going to punish them with hard, clean shots that'll both hurt and make them look foolish in the eyes of the judges.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Danny said:


> Interesting stats, look who's 2nd on that list.
> 
> Just goes to prove that guys don't want to let their hands go against Rigondeaux and give him those counter opportunities, though know he's going to punish them with hard, clean shots that'll both hurt and make them look foolish in the eyes of the judges.


More interesting he's taken a miniscule amount of blame for what happened in that fight. The Donaire bout, I mean I truly don't get it -- there were some rounds in which Rigo was a bit less active as Donaire became more hesitant and began to unravel at being thoroughly shown (in favor saying flat out 'exposed') to be a one-dimensional counterpuncher who's rather poor on the front foot, but Rigondeaux was hitting him with visibly hard, aggressive shots right from the start through the 12th. His busted face told the story. People like their entertainment incredibly cheap and braindead these days, pretty depressing.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

It's crazy to think that Rigondeaux won his first olympic gold medal on his 20th birthday in the year 2000. Imagine if he turned pro after that and spent the last 13/14 years in the pro ranks.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It's crazy to think that Rigondeaux won his first olympic gold medal on his 20th birthday in the year 2000. Imagine if he turned pro after that and spent the last 13/14 years in the pro ranks.


 http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ng-comparisons&p=810633&viewfull=1#post810633


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> More interesting he's taken a miniscule amount of blame for what happened in that fight. The Donaire bout, I mean I truly don't get it -- there were some rounds in which Rigo was a bit less active as Donaire became more hesitant and began to unravel at being thoroughly shown (in favor saying flat out 'exposed') to be a one-dimensional counterpuncher who's rather poor on the front foot, but Rigondeaux was hitting him with visibly hard, aggressive shots right from the start through the 12th. His busted face told the story. People like their entertainment incredibly cheap and braindead these days, pretty depressing.


:deal Absolutely spot on.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Ken and Bob need to wander into traffic ASAP. These dicks are going to waste one of the best talents ever. I love watching Rigo fight. Yes, he doesn't step up a gear and get reckless when he's dominating a fight and maybe sometimes he should, but how is that Rigo's fault? He completely handled Donaire and Agbeko and was throwing shots with bad intentions. How about instead of locking him out, do some better matchmaking. Put in someone who won't shell up the whole fight and make Rigo look spectacular. Play up the 2 Gold medals and promote the guy as the greatest skilled fighter of all time or something. Lazy fucks.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Danny said:


> :deal Absolutely spot on.


And God honestly Danny, with Rigo it's truly nothing to do with some high and mighty elitist attitude about his style, or being a self-proclaimed boxing purist or whatever . My favorite fighters of all-time are Mike Tyson and Roberto Duran FFS and I've probably compiled thousands of posts on them over the years, so when I say I don't get it in regards to the Rigondeaux scorn, I truly fucking mean it. To me, the obvious athletic talent and gifts he possesses alone provide a certain level of entertainment, nevermind the considerable amount of skill that makes him an "Amplified Technician". He's going to hit and not get hit yes, but he's going to do it at a level almost nobody else in the world can do. He's going to move, but he is isn't going to waste movement for movements sake. He's not Jab and Move, he's Power Shot and Move. The idea that someone can excel at their craft at that high of a level and still not have a place to display it is preposterous to me.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Can we also blame the audience for not tuning into watching Rigo fight? After all, they dictate to HBO and the promoters what they like to watch.

And LOL at Showtime suddenly being the solution, like Showtime viewers are so much more into boxing technicians than HBO viewers.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> And God honestly Danny, with Rigo it's truly nothing to do with some high and mighty elitist attitude about his style, or being a self-proclaimed boxing purist or whatever . My favorite fighters of all-time are Mike Tyson and Roberto Duran FFS and I've probably compiled thousands of posts on them over the years, so when I say I don't get it in regards to the Rigondeaux scorn, I truly fucking mean it. To me, the obvious athletic talent and gifts he possesses alone provide a certain level of entertainment, nevermind the considerable amount of skill that makes him an "Amplified Technician". He's going to hit and not get hit yes, but he's going to do it at a level almost nobody else in the world can do. He's going to move, but he is isn't going to waste movement for movements sake. He's not Jab and Move, he's Power Shot and Move.


Yep, if a guy jabs and runs and clinches and doesn't throw power shots etc I can understand it, I really can. I mean with somebody like Wlad, I like him as a fighter and respect his technical ability but I can see why some people don't like him when he clinches so often. However Rigo like you say, he sits down on his shots, he tries to hurt guys, he just doesn't do it on the front foot pushing and brawling, that's not his style, doesn't mean his style isn't to land power shots. When do we ever see the guy clinch? His game around not getting hit isn't to tie the other guys arms up, it's ultimately to make them miss and punish them with hard counter shots.

If you can't criticise him for clinching because he doesn't do it, if you can't criticise him for not throwing spiteful power shots because he does it, what the hell can you criticise him for? For not being a brawler? For not allowing himself to get punched in the face? It's ridiculous.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> And God honestly Danny, with Rigo it's truly nothing to do with some high and mighty elitist attitude about his style, or being a self-proclaimed boxing purist or whatever . My favorite fighters of all-time are Mike Tyson and Roberto Duran FFS and I've probably compiled thousands of posts on them over the years, so when I say I don't get it in regards to the Rigondeaux scorn, I truly fucking mean it. To me, the obvious athletic talent and gifts he possesses alone provide a certain level of entertainment, nevermind the considerable amount of skill that makes him an "Amplified Technician". He's going to hit and not get hit yes, but he's going to do it at a level almost nobody else in the world can do. He's going to move, but he is isn't going to waste movement for movements sake. He's not Jab and Move, he's Power Shot and Move.


Dude fights at 122, he is gifted enough to be more active with his hands -without sacrifing much defensively- and that's all there really is to it. I've never seen any other ATG fighters with his gifts be so inactive at that weight range. We love and appreciate Rigondeaux, but we can't keep him on TV.

Wish we could.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Incorrect hes a G :deal the fact you dont know that says something about TR rather than Rigo, why dont people hear him rapping or trash talking? Or see him being a cold motherfucker at face offs?


I believe a fighter has to be willing to do that himself which Rigo isn't, he's a boring person and boring fighter which is ultimately down to himself. TR have done a good job by him, they've gotten him a world title in 9 fights, got him good opponents and got him on HBO but they can't do everything for him.

Numbers don't lie, he's a boring motherfucker that nobody wants to watch.


----------



## The Great Muta (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> I believe a fighter has to be willing to do that himself which Rigo isn't, he's a boring person and boring fighter which is ultimately down to himself. TR have done a good job by him, they've gotten him a world title in 9 fights, got him good opponents and got him on HBO but they can't do everything for him.
> 
> Numbers don't lie, he's a boring motherfucker that nobody wants to watch.


I'd say that sums it up. Whine on about casual fans all you want fanboys, he's been given chances, main events and title fights, and the buildings are half empty and rating plummet when he fights, and that's the bottom line. He's only got himself to blame, after the Donaire fight it was widely reported he'd not be brought back, he got another chance knowing he was on thin ice, and bored everyone senseless again. He could have fired away on Agbeko who was completely out of his depth but chose to dance and tap away to a decision, and now he'll have to deal with the fact 99% of fans, excluding only a die hard section of the already small die hard demographic, don't want to watch that kind of fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Rigo's power is overrated. He's only stopped one fringe world class guy(Ramos)


Donaire and Agbeko disagree, or else they would be opening up far more.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Donaire and Agbeko disagree, or else they would be opening up far more.


exactly donaire shelled up in the first min of that fight when he tasted rigos power n was sent stumbling back. Rigos funto watch and i prefer to watch him than ward or mayweather. Guy needs to start smack talking people like mayorga. I thought there was a shitload of Cubans in America, dont they back him or they just not into boxing?


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

This makes me a bit depressed. Too bad Rigo has no interest in learning English. It may have given him a little more of an opportunity. Hopefully GBP can snatch him up, even if it's never their goal to make him a headliner.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Just to repeat:

What Rigo needs to do to become a superstar is to trash talk Mexico before his fights. Since he can't or refuses to speak English, he has no other way to get his name out in America. He can make rap videos talking shit about Mexican fighters and Mexico.

As he beats Mexican fighters, there will be nationwide push to find a Mexican fighter who can beat Rigo. Mexican TV will interview Rigo who will continue to talk trash and build his reputation as the "Mexicutioner". Then the hype will build until the Latino American numbers start building.

Rigo will become a superstar in the sport and will command huge money purses and will get the big fights this way.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> exactly donaire shelled up in the first min of that fight when he tasted rigos power n was sent stumbling back. Rigos funto watch and i prefer to watch him than ward or mayweather. Guy needs to start smack talking people like mayorga. I thought there was a shitload of Cubans in America, dont they back him or they just not into boxing?


:conf

I've never seen anyone expand on what the situation is with this. I believe there are around 12+ million Cubans total on the planet (a million or so in the United States), and a vast majority you'd probably assume have other interests that don't include a passion for boxing. 85% of those are of the Spanish white/mulatto variety, Rigondeaux is obviously an 'Afro-Cuban' so maybe they don't feel the type of strong connection other nationalities seem to have for their fighters. I don't know if there is or has been any type of conflict(s) with that in general as is the case in a lot of Latin countries regarding race/class and what not. Where's @Bogotazo when you need him?? :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Thawk888 said:


> This makes me a bit depressed. Too bad Rigo has no interest in learning English. It may have given him a little more of an opportunity. Hopefully GBP can snatch him up, even if it's never their goal to make him a headliner.


It's all a bit too late. Rigo is going to be an old little guy soon, he's maxed out from ever weight jumping and is set in his ways both personally and stylistically in the ring.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Just to repeat:
> 
> What Rigo needs to do to become a superstar is to trash talk Mexico before his fights. Since he can't or refuses to speak English, he has no other way to get his name out in America. He can make rap videos talking shit about Mexican fighters and Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> exactly donaire shelled up in the first min of that fight when he tasted rigos power n was sent stumbling back. Rigos funto watch and i prefer to watch him than ward or mayweather. Guy needs to start smack talking people like mayorga. I thought there was a shitload of Cubans in America, dont they back him or they just not into boxing?





Hands of Iron said:


> :conf
> 
> I've never seen anyone expand on what the situation is with this. I believe there are around 12+ million Cubans total on the planet (a million or so in the United States), and a vast majority you'd probably assume have other interests that don't include a passion for boxing. 85% of those are of the Spanish white/mulatto variety, Rigondeaux is obviously an 'Afro-Cuban' so maybe they don't feel the type of strong connection other nationalities seem to have for their fighters. I don't know if there is or has been any type of conflict(s) with that in general as is the case in a lot of Latin countries regarding race/class and what not. Where's @Bogotazo when you need him?? :lol:


I wouldn't say there are a shitload. The vast majority are in Miami, and Miami alone. The first wave of Cuban immigrants were largely upper-middle class Cubans of mostly European descent who thought that the revolution was temporary, as several previous coups had been at the time, and were simply leaving in order to come back and reclaim their property afterward.

Wiki:

*"In the most recent census in 2000 there were 1,241,685 Cuban Americans, both native and foreign born and represented 3.5% of all Hispanics in the US. About 85% of Cuban Americans identify themselves as being White, mostly Spanish, which is the highest proportion of all other major Hispanic groups. In Florida, Cuban Americans have cultural ties with the state's large Spanish American or European Spanish community. In the 2007 ACS, there were 1,611,478 Americans with national origins in Cuba. 983,147 were born abroad in Cuba, 628,331 were U.S born and of the 1.6 million, 415,212 were not U.S citizens."*

There's simply not a market based in national origin for them. I'm sure they could garner some local attention, but they need to market themselves in different ways.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

This is a fucking disgrace. Top 5 p4p and they wont even put him on TV and his own promoter is trying to sabotage his career because hes too good and he doesnt want him giving his other fighters L's. 

This is a strong argument for why boxing needs a league system as opposed to the way its currently done.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's all a bit too late. Rigo is going to be an old little guy soon, he's maxed out from ever weight jumping and is set in his ways both personally and stylistically in the ring.


Thats what sucks, his age is already up there. So he got what he wanted which is to get in the mix at the highest level, he did and exceeded expectations and now they want to ruin his career.... for winning.

Theres tons of guys that dont really have many fans that still fight on TV. Do Ward or alexander really have any fans? no, so why cant Rigo fight on TV.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I don't get this. He gets low ratings, he makes for dull fights, and you think it's unfair that HBO doesn't care for screening him? They're in the entertainment business, not the "public service to Cuban defectors" business.
> 
> As talented as he is, HBO is not a charity. If he doesn't pull in viewers, then no network will bother with him.


This is why the sport is flawed.... because the belts are meaningless. So talent alone cant get you any fights. All other big sports in america, if the team has talent they will make it to the championships because of the league systems. The belts are supposed to do the same thing but theyre meaningless and driven by politics anyways. Rigo could be unified this and unified that based on working through the ABC belts but he still will be blacklisted and not given big fights. The most unliked NFL team can still make it to the superbowl.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Donaire and Agbeko disagree, or else they would be opening up far more.


Who does Donaire open up against? He's just as inactive as Rigondeaux and was eating up his best work.

Agbeko didn't show up to win. He showed up for a pay day.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

No suprise here. In essence a boxing match is a fight and fights entertain and that's the business of boxing. Dude is boring as shit so his entertainment $$$ value to a big network like HBO is next to nothing.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Who does Donaire open up against? He's just as inactive as Rigondeaux and was eating up his best work.
> 
> Agbeko didn't show up to win. He showed up for a pay day.


Donaire was actually more inactive than Rigo in that fight....so was Agbeko.

If you actually seen both of them fight before, you would know that they have both been more active before...once they felt Rigo's power, their activity dropped dramitically.

and in the Rigo fight, Donaire showed that he has a hell of a chin...that plus the fact he was far larger than Rigo.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Donaire was actually more inactive than Rigo in that fight....so was Agbeko.
> 
> If you actually seen both of them fight before, you would know that they have both been more active before...once they felt Rigo's power, their activity dropped dramitically.
> 
> and in the Rigo fight, Donaire showed that he has a hell of a chin...that plus the fact he was far larger than Rigo.


Donaire is one dimensional as hell, but he's an Elite counterpuncher. I have to wonder now if he wouldn't of done the same to Mares that Gonzales did. :verysad


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> Oh, I'm fucking dead. Wasn't this dude all, "Aye Rigo, Let's Kill Eachother In The Ring!"
> 
> :rofl


:lol: hell yeah. I was shocked when I saw those numbers after the Rigo fight


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Just imagine an ATG on ESPN :lol: ... :cry

This is 50% Agbeko's fault. Pussy. 

I don't really know what to say about this topic other than if Rigon-dee-aux wants to continue with his ATG style, he literally has to pay the price. 
I completely understand HBO's position..it's not 'The Boxing Channel', it's HBfuckingO. 

Rigondeaux will not learn English either..I mean even Canelo's 'I hhhwaz born ready' got everyone hyped. 
Rigondeaux is too badass to be a Ricardo Mayorga, too badass to be a complete clown, he's too slick for that stuff. 

Floyd was boring as fuck in the Guerrero fight, but because Floyd has a marketability on the basis of his character, when people are buying a Floyd fight, they're buying an event from an A list celebrity. Hence why casuals will be like 'wooowww he's like Michael Jordan of boxing' and they'll 'appreciate' the greatness of Floyd and recognise they're watching something amazing even though they don't really see it.

It makes me feel really sad for Rigo because he deserves everything that boxing as an industry can give  

Rigondeaux vs all of the 126lbers please, he'll take them all out one by one other than Loma, and he'll clean up 122lbers. 

$ is not the measure of a man. Naturally Rigo will get more and more hyped and he'll be at least be making steady numbers that are equivalent to a pretty fun B grade welterweight for example.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I loved Floyd's Guerrero performance :lol:





ops


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Donaire is one dimensional as hell, but he's an Elite counterpuncher. I have to wonder now if he wouldn't of done the same to Mares that Gonzales did. :verysad


Dumbnaire IS one dimensional, but if you look at his fights against Narvaez and Vazquez jr, he was throwing much more, even tho he looked like a complete idiot at times, missing wildly, he was still more active.

Against Guillermo, he got shut the fuck down as soon as he got clocked with that first hard straight left.

As for Mares, i'm almost certain Abner wouldn't be rushing towards Donaire like he did against Jhonny...He'd most likely be fighting off the backfoot like he did against Agbeko in the rematch.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

TheUndefeated Gaul said:


> Floyd has a marketability on the basis of hischaracter, when people are buying a Floyd fight, they're buying anevent from an A list celebrity. Hence why casuals will be like'wooowww he's like Michael Jordan of boxing' and they'll 'appreciate'the greatness of Floyd and recognise they're watching somethingamazing even though they don't really see it.
> 
> It makes me feelreally sad for Rigo because he deserves everything that boxing as anindustry can give
> 
> Rigondeauxvs all of the 126lbers please, he'll take them all out one by oneother than Loma, and he'll clean up 122lbers.


Rigo has to do something crazy to get people to view him. 

I like floyd n hes decent to watch but his character is shit n boring. he says the same thing all the time. Broner is a much better character than floyd n hes always smack talking or doing crazy shit.

Ive only watched his first pro fight n he dont look as good as Rigo. Rigo on another level.



Bogotazo said:


> I wouldn't say there are a shitload.The vast majority are in Miami, and Miami alone. The first wave ofCuban immigrants were largely upper-middle class Cubans of mostlyEuropean descent who thought that the revolution was temporary, asseveral previous coups had been at the time, and were simply leavingin order to come back and reclaim their propertyafterward.
> 
> Wiki:





Bogotazo said:


> *"Inthe most recent census in 2000 there were 1,241,685 Cuban Americans,both native and foreign born and represented 3.5% of all Hispanics inthe US. About 85% of Cuban Americans identify themselves as beingWhite, mostly Spanish, which is the highest proportion of all othermajor Hispanic groups. In Florida, Cuban Americans have cultural tieswith the state's large Spanish American or European Spanishcommunity. In the 2007 ACS, there were 1,611,478 Americans withnational origins in Cuba. 983,147 were born abroad in Cuba, 628,331were U.S born and of the 1.6 million, 415,212 were not U.Scitizens."*
> 
> There'ssimply not a market based in national origin for them. I'm sure theycould garner some local attention, but they need to market themselvesin different ways.


So the white cubans wont support him cuz hes black? 

Man he needs to appeal to the black americans. Ive seen a couple of his interviews and he seem sharp n his retorts are pretty sick. 


Hands of Iron said:


> I'venever seen anyone expand on what the situation is with this. Ibelieve there are around 12+ million Cubans total on the planet (amillion or so in the United States), and a vast majority you'dprobably assume have other interests that don't include a passion forboxing. 85% of those are of the Spanish white/mulatto variety,Rigondeaux is obviously an 'Afro-Cuban' so maybe they don't feel thetype of strong connection other nationalities seem to have for theirfighters. I don't know if there is or has been any type ofconflict(s) with that in general as is the case in a lot of Latincountries regarding race/class and what not. Where's @





Hands of Iron said:


> *Bogotazo* whenyou need him??


Yh but most countries dont give a shit about race when it comes to their sportsman, you have countless of black stars in canada england n france but theyre loved cuz they do well for their country. It would be weird if the white cubans dont support him just cuz hes black.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not at all coming and saying that straight out bro, just wondering if it has any impact on their interest level in terms of the masses and whatnot. Cuba's only 9% black or so itself. Genuinely asking, not telling. I'm a white American and I support the shit out of him obviously, soo... :lol:

@Zopilote Abner Can Box indeed :yep I'm very nervous though about the rematch


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm not at all coming and saying that straight out bro, just wondering if it has any impact on their interest level in terms of the masses and whatnot. Cuba's only 9% black or so itself. Genuinely asking, not telling. I'm a white American and I support the shit out of him obviously, soo... :lol:
> 
> @Zopilote Abner Can Box indeed :yep I'm very nervous though about the rematch


I'm confident in Abner...I know he has what it takes to make the adjustments necessary. It's not Jhonny's power that concerns me...what concerns me is his trainer, Ignacio fucking Beristain, who knows Abner well...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> I'm confident in Abner...I know he has what it takes to make the adjustments necessary. It's not Jhonny's power that concerns me...what concerns me is his trainer, Ignacio fucking Beristain, who knows Abner well...


He's too small at 126. I was worried about PDL too going in but that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's too small at 126. I was worried about PDL too going in but that was a pleasant surprise.


Gotta admire Abner, no matter what...Clearly small for the division but still going back against the guy who KHTFO...The guy doesn't know what ducking means.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Gotta admire Abner, no matter what...Clearly small for the division but still going back against the guy who KHTFO...The guy doesn't know what ducking means.


It's ballsy as hell, for sure. I don't think he'd be comfortable with himself if he didn't go for the immediate rematch.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm not at all coming and saying that straight out bro, just wondering if it has any impact on their interest level in terms of the masses and whatnot. Cuba's only 9% black or so itself. Genuinely asking, not telling. I'm a white American and I support the shit out of him obviously, soo... :lol:
> 
> @*Zopilote* Abner Can Box indeed :yep I'm very nervous though about the rematch


Hell yeah some Cubans won't follow Rigo because he's black, Latin America is hella racist.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Hell yeah some Cubans won't follow Rigo because he's black, Latin America is hella racist.


Well, there's most definitely a preference for light skin as it pertains to the entertainment industry from what I can tell.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Rigo has to do something crazy to get people to view him.
> 
> I like floyd n hes decent to watch but his character is shit n boring. he says the same thing all the time. Broner is a much better character than floyd n hes always smack talking or doing crazy shit.
> 
> Ive only watched his first pro fight n he dont look as good as Rigo. Rigo on another level.




Intro to Lomachenko:
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...h-today-thread&p=699049&viewfull=1#post699049

Rigo like I said before, is just too slick to be a crazy clown. His character is shit and boring because we've seen him for a while now, he says the same shit, but new people are like 'Omg did you hear that?' Broner has no soul and takes his antics too far, too frequently..I listed all the crimes he's committed etc.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well, there's most definitely a preference for light skin as it pertains to the entertainment industry from what I can tell.


Matthew Guillermo Hugh Rigondeaux Smith.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Rigo has to do something crazy to get people to view him.
> 
> I like floyd n hes decent to watch but his character is shit n boring. he says the same thing all the time. Broner is a much better character than floyd n hes always smack talking or doing crazy shit.
> 
> ...


It's a racial issue, but also a class and cultural issue. A lot of Cubans have assimilated, and a lot of those first wave Cubans were upper class supporters of Batista. Some defector fresh off the boat of visibly African descent isn't who the proceeding generations identify with most of the time.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> It's a racial issue, but also a class and cultural issue. A lot of Cubans have assimilated, and a lot of those first wave Cubans were upper class supporters of Batista. Some defector fresh off the boat of visibly African descent isn't who the proceeding generations identify with most of the time.


Seckbach asked Rigo if he stole his watch off a submarine. :lol: atsch :verysad

I do feel for some of these guys though. They leave behind entire families, have no built in fanbases to enjoy for being world level, have problems getting marquee fights at times even if they're deserving, there's issues with the promoters, casual fan/media scorn for defensive styles. They just seem confused and out of their element.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Seckbach asked Rigo if he stole his watch off a submarine. :lol: atsch :verysad
> 
> I do feel for some of these guys though. They leave behind entire families, have no built in fanbases to enjoy for being world level, have problems getting marquee fights at times even if they're deserving, there's issues with the promoters, casual fan/media scorn for defensive styles. They just seem confused and out of their element.


That's what they are man, fish out of water.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> That's what they are man, fish out of water.


It sad when Rigo makes comments of the 'shot calling' variety in terms of potential fight terms and stipulations, it's like he doesn't realize he has absolutely no leverage at all against any opponent worth their weight in salt, really. None. He sees himself as being the superior fighter and thinks that should be enough.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It sad when Rigo makes comments of the 'shot calling' variety in terms of potential fight terms and stipulations, it's like he doesn't realize he has absolutely no leverage at all against any opponent worth their weight in salt, really. None. *He sees himself as being the superior fighter and thinks that should be enough.*


Someone needs to clean house and take over this game. Like I said I constantly fantasize about a Godfather ending for all the promoters.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Goldenboy & Top Rank should trade...
Rigo for Lara Str8-up...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> And LOL at Showtime suddenly being the solution, like Showtime viewers are so much more into boxing technicians than HBO viewers.


Well hey, Golden Boy/Showtime is the only place with good fights for him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Someone needs to clean house and take over this game. Like I said I constantly fantasize about a Godfather ending for all the promoters.


Got my Glock cocked.



Hatesrats said:


> Goldenboy & Top Rank should trade...
> Rigo for Lara Str8-up...


Yeah, the chances of LSC and Mares fighting Rigondeaux are immensely higher than Canelo ever facing Lara anyway, and it ain't cause Lara's better than or even on Rigo's level. Santa Cruz and Mares are just Real Mexican G's like that.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Rigo can't draw but they should be using him on the undercard, problem solved.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

The problem of Rigondeaux being "boring" is a complete utter nonsense. Match him with a come forward fighter like Ponce, Santa Cruz, Quigg and you will see a spectacular knockout after a clinic. He's being matched with "talks a big game" Donaire and the likes.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Wish I could say I'm canceling my HBO in light of this but yea, not gonna happen. :verysad


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> The problem of Rigondeaux being "boring" is a complete utter nonsense. Match him with a come forward fighter like Ponce, Santa Cruz, Quigg and you will see a spectacular knockout after a clinic. He's being matched with "talks a big game" Donaire and the likes.


Bingo. 99% of the people on here could run a better boxing schedule than the shit we get subjected to sometimes.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Donaire was coming forward. So was Cordoba...what did Rigondeaux do? Not engage and at times flat out run away to avoid exchanges. He's simply not watchable.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Donaire was coming forward. So was Cordoba...what did Rigondeaux do? Not engage and at times flat out run away to avoid exchanges. He's simply not watchable.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

If Rigo were a WW, Floyd and Manny wouldn't go near him.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> If Rigo were a WW, Floyd and Manny wouldn't go near him.


Why should they? He doesn't make for good fights and has no fanbase. Why should they prove somethign to the 15 or so Rigontards that would maybe show up to watch him fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Why should they? He doesn't make for good fights and has no fanbase. Why should they prove somethign to the 15 or so Rigontards that would maybe show up to watch him fight.


Maybe prove that they are the superior boxers, and prove to be the best in their weight class? That ever occur to you?

^ a simple concept that us true fans of the sport believe in.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Why should they? He doesn't make for good fights and has no fanbase. Why should they prove somethign to the 15 or so Rigontards that would maybe show up to watch him fight.


:yep Zinger.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


That was what shocked me. Before the fight, I thought Donaire would be losing on the cards but perhaps pull out 2-3 knockdowns to scrape a SD.

Donaire hit Rigo pulling out with a LH on the jaw in the 1st round, the kind of LH that knocked down Vasquez. Rigo wasn't even phased.

After that, I knew Donaire wasn't going to win.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> If Rigo were a WW, Floyd and Manny wouldn't go near him.


Floyd's jab and superior inside skill would be critical. Nobody has really remotely come close to making Rigondeaux do anything to fight outside of his pretty one directional style that plays specifically and only to the areas in which he excels. He's the poster boy for the importance and art of mastering distance/range/footwork and he ties them up in a flawless little bow. Just wish he had more elite opponents to further prove it.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> That was what shocked me. Before the fight, I thought Donaire would be losing on the cards but perhaps pull out 2-3 knockdowns to scrape a SD.
> 
> Donaire hit Rigo pulling out with a LH on the jaw in the 1st round, the kind of LH that knocked down Vasquez. Rigo wasn't even phased.
> 
> After that, I knew Donaire wasn't going to win.


He was just supremely focused and aware, able to see everything Donaire was dishing. Marroquin damn near put him on queer street Twice in the 3rd and 9th rounds. I'm sure @Zopilote remember it. The first one I think caught him by genuine surprise because it seems like he felt Robert wasn't in range to land it. Later on, he had been in cruise control mode for awhile already and was starting to showboat a bit. If Rigo fought how he did in the 12th all the time I think there'd be a lot less complaints though. :lol: That was some nifty and creative slick shit.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He was just supremely focused and aware, able to see everything Donaire was dishing. Marroquin damn near put him on queer street Twice in the 3rd and 9th rounds. I'm sure @Zopilote remember it. The first one I think caught him by genuine surprise because it seems like he felt Robert wasn't in range to land it. Later on, he had been in cruise control mode for awhile already and was starting to showboat a bit. If Rigo fought how he did in the 12th all the time I think there'd be a lot less complaints though. :lol: That was some nifty and creative slick shit.


Yeh...and it was cus of that, that i thought if he gets caught like that by Dumbnaire, he'd most likely get stopped. I knew Rigo had the tools to school him, but wasn't too confident in his chin.

Rigo proved me wrong and right on that fight...he schooled the shit out of Dumbnaire, and was able to take his powerful shots.

Rigo a G. :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Yeh...and it was cus of that, that i thought if he gets caught like that by Dumbnaire, he'd most likely get stopped. I knew Rigo had the tools to school him, but wasn't too confident in his chin.
> 
> Rigo proved me wrong and right on that fight...he schooled the shit out of Dumbnaire, and was able to take his powerful shots.
> 
> Rigo a G. :deal


Yeah, awareness baby. Not that Marroquin doesn't throw a mean left hook, but harder and nastier than Nonito? I can't see that. Rigondeaux had some extra determination that night, it was the (pro) fight of his life really. I remember predicting both a Donaire KO and a Rigo UD depending on how I was feeling on a particular day. My attitude was similar to yours, it was like "C'Mon Rigo, I know you can do it!" :lol: but I didn't even want to touch that, honestly. It was not only that, but Donaire was such a big step up and you just never, truly know until it's proven. @bballchump11 straight up put his neck on the line flat out calling it. :yep


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah, awareness baby. Not that Marroquin doesn't throw a mean left hook, but harder and nastier than Nonito? I can't see that. Rigondeaux had some extra determination that night, it was the (pro) fight of his life really. I remember predicting both a Donaire KO and a Rigo UD depending on how I was feeling on a particular day. My attitude was similar to yours, it was like "C'Mon Rigo, I know you can do it!" :lol: but I didn't even want to touch that, honestly. It was not only that, but Donaire was such a big step up and you just never, truly know until it's proven. @bballchump11 straight up put his neck on the line flat out calling it. :yep


Yeh no doubt...in that gif you posted earlier, when i saw Rigo do that little dance, i was all like "FUCK, he's going down!" but then he came back with that hard ass straight left to Dumbnaire's stupid looking face and was all like "FUCK YES thats it Rigo! we can do this!!" :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Yeh no doubt...in that gif you posted earlier, when i saw Rigo do that little dance, i was all like "FUCK, he's going down!" but then he came back with that hard ass straight left to Dumbnaire's stupid looking face and was all like "FUCK YES thats it Rigo! we can do this!!" :yep


:lol: :yep

That's the only real disappointment I had with the Agbeko fight. Even with the low activity level, you usually can count on Rigo landing some absolutely hellaciously fast and well timed straight lefts every fight that just explode on an opponent's face. That punch is his little god damn baby, but we didn't really get any last time out. Nothing too flush or nice like that, and he was opting for the uppercut a lot more. Still a nice punch, but nothing like the former.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Maybe prove that they are the superior boxers, and prove to be the best in their weight class? That ever occur to you?
> 
> ^ a simple concept that us true fans of the sport believe in.


No one competes in professional sports to be the best lmaoooo. They do it for the money, especially boxing where you take punishment for a living. It is 100% for the money....Of which RigondeuZZZZ brings zero.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> No one competes in professional sports to be the best lmaoooo. They do it for the money, especially boxing where you take punishment for a living. It is 100% for the money....Of which RigondeuZZZZ brings zero.


Seeing the pussy ass generation of fans we have nowadays, really makes me wish i was around the time of the 70s and 80s, where the best actually did face the best. :verysad


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

:deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Seeing the pussy ass generation of fans we have nowadays, really makes me wish i was around the time of the 70s and 80s, where the best actually did face the best. :verysad


So many fans these days act like little mini-manager motherfuckers or as if they involved with the promotion, as if they stand to make dollars off. So many times you'll see people listing "business" reasons as to why their favorite fighter shouldn't give what are sometimes very obviously talented threats fights. "That fight doesn't make sense", the type of shit @Mexi-Box was seconding, the type of shit Donaire fans were saying before he showed his worth as a Champion and gave Rigondeaux the opportunity. What kind of fuckboy shit is that? You dudes like boxing or what?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> So many fans these days act like little mini-manager motherfuckers or as if they involved with the promotion, as if they stand to make dollars off. So many times you'll see people listing "business" reasons as to why their favorite fighter shouldn't give what are sometimes very obviously talented threats fights. "That fight doesn't make sense", the type of shit @Mexi-Box was seconding, the type of shit Donaire fans were saying before he showed his worth as a Champion and gave Rigondeaux the opportunity. What kind of fuckboy shit is that? You dudes like boxing or what?


I know right?

Shit makes me sick really.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Seeing the pussy ass generation of fans we have nowadays, really makes me wish i was around the time of the 70s and 80s, where the best actually did face the best. :verysad


Leonard fought Hearns becuse they were both big stars and the payday was there lol. Same with Hearns/Hagler Hagler/Duran Duran/Leonard I and II...Why didn't any of those guys fight Mike McCallum?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> So many fans these days act like little mini-manager motherfuckers or as if they involved with the promotion, as if they stand to make dollars off. So many times you'll see people listing "business" reasons as to why their favorite fighter shouldn't give what are sometimes very obviously talented threats fights. "That fight doesn't make sense", the type of shit @Mexi-Box was seconding, the type of shit Donaire fans were saying before he showed his worth as a Champion and gave Rigondeaux the opportunity. What kind of fuckboy shit is that? You dudes like boxing or what?


I love boxing. I don't love a guy who throws 30 punches a round and runs.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Leonard fought Hearns becuse they were both big stars and the payday was there lol. Same with Hearns/Hagler Hagler/Duran Duran/Leonard I and II...Why didn't any of those guys fight Mike McCallum?


Well at lest they all fought each other...Nowadays, the best 2 boxers of their era, who would get their biggest payday in their career, don't care to fight each other.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I love boxing. I don't love a guy who throws 30 punches a round and runs.


if you really love Boxing, then i don't know how you can't appreciate alot of the stuff Rigo does...

He may not be the most entertaining, but how he completely shuts down his opponents with his crisp counter-punching, accuracy, footwork, and defense is really a sight to behold.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Well at lest they all fought each other...Nowadays, the best 2 boxers of their era, who would get their biggest payday in their career, don't care to fight each other.


Again, why didn't those guys fight Mike McCallum...because of the money..

Why won't Floyd and Manny fight...because of the money!! Both sides are used to dominating the B-side and taking all the backend money in addition to a huge guarantee up front. This fight isn't lucrative enough to support the huge guarantees Floyd and Manny demand(and deserve) in addition to the bonus they get from PPV revenue.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> I love boxing. I don't love a guy who throws 30 punches a round and runs.


:lol: atsch

You know it damn well isn't that simple. I feel like I'm talking to Fat Dan here, a guy who truly doesn't have a clue and can't comprehend what he's watching. Is that you? I don't think so. The only reason I quote you in particular is cause I just dont see how someone can rate Whitaker, Mayweather, Toney amongst the top five fighters they've ever seen yet have such an insanely staunch stance against Rigondeaux. Granted, they're all quite different (some drastically) and unique and it doesn't have to translate but stuff like "I never want to see him again" "he shouldn't be on TV" blows me away. It ain't that you don't feel him, it's just the hardline comments but okay SP :lol: .. I'm not going to sit here and tell you what to like. Maybe I'm just a die hard..


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> if you really love Boxing, then i don't know how you can't appreciate alot of the stuff Rigo does...
> 
> He may not be the most entertaining, but how he completely shuts down his opponents with his crisp counter-punching, accuracy, footwork, and defense is really a sight to behold.


I'd like to see another guy in this sport - in the world - throw 30 punches a round and "run" like Rigo does while being anywhere near the same stratosphere in terms of dominance.

They're utterly incapable of doing such a thing and there are reasons for that, a few of which you just glossed.

But yeah, "skills"... In sarcastic quotations.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oh well. I'm a hardcore so I'll have no problem tuning into his fights no matter the network he is put on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah, awareness baby. Not that Marroquin doesn't throw a mean left hook, but harder and nastier than Nonito? I can't see that. Rigondeaux had some extra determination that night, it was the (pro) fight of his life really. I remember predicting both a Donaire KO and a Rigo UD depending on how I was feeling on a particular day. My attitude was similar to yours, it was like "C'Mon Rigo, I know you can do it!" :lol: but I didn't even want to touch that, honestly. It was not only that, but Donaire was such a big step up and you just never, truly know until it's proven. @bballchump11 straight up put his neck on the line flat out calling it. :yep


:yep It felt so good to comeback and bitchslap all those Donaire fans. Especially that idiot who'd always diss him and post pictures of Ola Afolabi saying it was Rigondeaux. 
There was another jackass on there who was talking mad crap about Rigondeaux, but they banned him a few days before the fight. I was so mad, because I wanted to clown on him


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep It felt so good to comeback and bitchslap all those Donaire fans. Especially that idiot who'd always diss him and post pictures of* Ola Afolabi saying it was Rigondeaux. *
> There was another jackass on there who was talking mad crap about Rigondeaux, but they banned him a few days before the fight. I was so mad, because I wanted to clown on him


:lol:..


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep It felt so good to comeback and bitchslap all those Donaire fans. Especially that idiot who'd always diss him and post pictures of Ola Afolabi saying it was Rigondeaux.
> There was another jackass on there who was talking mad crap about Rigondeaux, but they banned him a few days before the fight. I was so mad, because I wanted to clown on him


Milputas or some shit..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Oh well. I'm a hardcore so I'll have no problem tuning into his fights no matter the network he is put on.


Ya maybe.. or maybe you are being fucked into 'group think'. You know that shit Max was blabbering about?

Maybe forum 'group think' is making you feel like you need to appreciate and watch Rigo.

I think it's cool to like 'Rigo.. I hold firmly to the believe that online boxing forum fans feel an obligation to defend Rigo because he's so rejected by the casuals.. hence defending him set you apart from the casuals and make it seem like you are a level above them in terms of knowledge(which is obviously true) but you are not a level above them in terms of importance.

Rigo would not piss on any of his online forum fans if they were on fire.
But Rigo would suck the dick of all these casuals so he could get rich.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate Rigo because this fucker got a weird ass face.
I don't give one shit about his boxing style.. I do appreciate his style.

But there are a few things I hate.

Faces who look like they sucking on lemons.
Dwarfs.
Ukrainians.
Pollacks.

I can't stand the above. Rigo just somehow managed to check boxes 1 and 2.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya maybe.. or maybe you are being fucked into 'group think'. You know that shit Max was blabbering about?
> 
> Maybe forum 'group think' is making you feel like you need to appreciate and watch Rigo.
> 
> ...


I don't know that he would, Felix. His message when asked or suggested to switch up his style to a more casual friendly one is basically to get fucked.

And stop defending casual fans, You aren't even a casual fan, not even close. :lol: You're a die hard compared to most of the people who watch boxing on television and became one when you signed up to a boxing forum (a populace of what, mere 1000s of active users on all forums total?) and started posting regularly. Your knowledge - even if its Heavyweights - is greater than over 99% of people on the planet. :deal Most people don't know shit about boxing, even more people don't care.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hate Rigo because this fucker got a weird ass face.
> I don't give one shit about his boxing style.. I do appreciate his style.
> 
> But there are a few things I hate.
> ...


how come you hate Ukrainians?


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweet Science, Shmeet Smience...I can fully understand why people find Rigo boring, mainly because I agree...he is boring as fuck.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I don't know that he would, Felix. His message when asked or suggested to switch up his style to a more casual friendly one is basically to get fucked.
> 
> And stop defending casual fans, You aren't even a casual fan, not even close. :lol: You're a die hard compared to most of the people who watch boxing on television and became one when you signed up to a boxing forum (a populace of what, mere 1000s of active users on all forums total?) and started posting regularly. Your knowledge - even if its Heavyweights - is greater than over 99% of people on the planet. :deal Most people don't know shit about boxing, even more people don't care.


Ya you are right..
People think that just because Floyd and Pac do massive PPV Numbers.. Boxing is in an 'good spot'.. Not really.
During the 90's you had guys like Holyfield and Bowe doing Fresh Prince...lol.. Bowe's debut was National TV.
Even Pernell made Sports Illustrated cover. Imagine that.

During the 80's.. the FAB Four made front line news and even the 2nd tier guys got air time. 20's-70's of course was the peak of Boxing mainstream etc...

It will take a colossal(shout out to Tua) effort for Boxing to even reach the mainstream popularity it had during the 90's much less the 70's.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep It felt so good to comeback and bitchslap all those Donaire fans. Especially that idiot who'd always diss him and post pictures of Ola Afolabi saying it was Rigondeaux.
> There was another jackass on there who was talking mad crap about Rigondeaux, but they banned him a few days before the fight. I was so mad, because I wanted to clown on him


Bobthebuilder I think was the one with that Afolabi "pray for Rigondeaux" stuff, even Zakman (TheProfessor) started a thread on "RigonGlass"


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> No one competes in professional sports to be the best lmaoooo. They do it for the money, especially boxing where you take punishment for a living. It is 100% for the money....Of which RigondeuZZZZ brings zero.


You're not a boxing fan. You're a fucking retard and the worst poster on here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I struggle to comprehend how you can like Broner so much but hate Rigo. You really are the definition of cunt.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I struggle to comprehend how you can like Broner so much but hate Rigo. You really are the definition of cunt.


Anyone who likes boner is a cunt by default :deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jonnybravo said:


> Anyone who likes boner is a cunt by default :deal


 @Pabby and @Lunny are exempt from this rule


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya maybe.. or maybe you are being fucked into 'group think'. You know that shit Max was blabbering about?
> 
> Maybe forum 'group think' is making you feel like you need to appreciate and watch Rigo.
> 
> ...


Nah, I liked Roy and Oscar when they were hated, and there weren't any forums around then. Same with Hopkins.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Anyone who likes boner is a cunt by default :deal


:-(


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :-(


You're expemt from this rule, Im upset that I even have to tell you this :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Bobthebuilder I think was the one with that Afolabi "pray for Rigondeaux" stuff, even Zakman (TheProfessor) started a thread on "RigonGlass"


oh yeah, that was him. There was this pactard too who thought Rigondeaux was juicing because he didn't put his address *when he signed his signature* to do OSDT. Then he swore that Rigo was going to duck Donaire and all this other crap. He was talking all this crap right beforehand and then he got banned :-(

and @FelixTrinidad, were you bobthebuilder?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Im going to be making loads of gifs of rigo being awesome and this thread seems a good place to put them


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh yeah, that was him. There was this pactard too who thought Rigondeaux was juicing because he didn't put his address *when he signed his signature* to do OSDT. Then he swore that Rigo was going to duck Donaire and all this other crap. He was talking all this crap right beforehand and then he got banned :-(
> 
> and @FelixTrinidad, were you bobthebuilder?


No he's not my style.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo's inside game:


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I struggle to comprehend how you can like Broner so much but hate Rigo. You really are the definition of cunt.


The butt hurt doesn't change the fact that you have no response to what posted


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo coming forwards with 2 powerful overhand lefts AFTER being put down for the first time in his career. But nah he's a runner lads.


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

Fighters like Rigo look spectacular offensive and countering. IMO, when fighters like this start getting tagged, they start retreating really bad (moving way too much) instead of meeting aggression with countering.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No he's not my style.


yeah I didn't think so. He wasn't very creative


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PJ. said:


> Fighters like Rigo look spectacular offensive and countering. IMO, when fighters like this start getting tagged, they start retreating really bad (moving way too much) instead of meeting aggression with countering.


Yup. Donaire started early then after this:










Was tentative for the rest of the fight.

Whereas rigo got dropped for the first time in his career and went right back to cordoba:










That's what makes a REAL champion.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Mayweather usually turns it up when he has to, plus Mayweather fights more interesting opponents that people care about
> 
> Mayweather's fight against Cotto is a perfect example of that, or his fight against Canelo.


I can understand about turning it up, but Rigo doesn't turn it up because he doesn't have to. The dude jumps in with dudes who dominate the division and never switches out of 1st gear. I can't really blame him if guys are willing to lose their belts or waste their shot at his belt being safe. What the announcers should be saying is how insanely dominant he is not how "boring" he is. On the "plus" point, Rigo just fought and dominated Donaire. Smashed Nonito's eye so bad with one clean shot it shut and Donaire covered it for the remainder of the fight. Agbeko was a great fighter when he fought Mares. Why does nobody care that Agbeko looked like a rank amateur now?

Mayweather's fights against Cotto and Alvarez are perfect examples of what I mean. Who is Cotto in a real world competitive ranking? What did Alvarez bring to the table? They were both hyped by the Boxing establishment. Cotto is far past his prime. Alvarez is an explosive low work rate counter puncher. Neither had a real shot, but the Boxing media got into full hype mode.

How is it that these fights get hyped, but Rigo/Donaire doesn't? How is Mares a media darling when he went tooth and nail against Agbeko and even had to use dirty tactics, but Rigo schools him and nobody cares?

Mayweather got the same disrespect when he was schooling Baldomir and such. IMHO, the only difference between Rigo and Mayweather is that Mayweather has those executives on the heads of guys like Brian Kenny. Play nice or else... see HBO.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

I feel bad for Rigo with the sacrifices he's had to make but he is unwatchable, I had to turn off the Agbeko fight after a couple of rounds.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Understand, not sure if that is enough though. When Agbeko was totally dominated, Rigo was still waiting for him to throw. You may get 1 or 2 fighters that are "do or die" a la Rios at 122 but eventually Rigo will face fighters that are unwilling to get hit in the face and shell up. It IS Rigo style to make his opponents to be gun shy. I have tons of respect for Rigo but HBO and TR can only provide you with so much to make yourself a star that at the end of the day the fighter has to sell himself.
> 
> Like I said, maybe SHO and GBP will have better results. Rigo should try to get out of his contract and try another promoter.


You are right. You can only speak to likelihoods, so sometimes your best matchmaking efforts won't be enough. I would have never thought that Rigo's power would completely pacify a beast like Agbeko and put him into survival mode, but it did. At that point we need Boxing media to be enlightened enough to tell the casual fan what happened. Instead of educating the fan on this, the commentators many times go left.

What HBO and TR have to do is offer Rigo bigger money to move up and fight guys who can better afford to take one to give one. Let him attempt to and/or gain titles in multiple divisions. Use that size differential to both make his fights more exciting and build his legend. If they keep offering him peanuts to fight no name guys who will never engage they are just throwing sand on the fire.

I do commend Showtime's team, because they do often speak to how masterful a Boxer is being. They to get negative at times.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Incorrect hes a G :deal the fact you dont know that says something about TR rather than Rigo, why dont people hear him rapping or trash talking? Or see him being a cold motherfucker at face offs?


Thing is he has bars...






He has swag in post fights...






The problem is that TR can't sell their elite level product. Even here, Bob has some dumb negative crap to say. He closed his eye and beat a P4P star into submission. WTF else is a man supposed to do?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> The only difference between Rigo and Mayweather is that Mayweather has those executives


Aside from some of the ones I mentioned? :lol: :-(



Hands of Iron said:


> Floyd is more versatile, has a better jab, infighting skill and more offensive variation in general despite being a lesser puncher. He's less concerned about maintaining a certain combat range, can get the better of things pretty much anywhere the fight goes. You'll see him standing his ground and taking guys apart on the inside, fighting off the ropes for considerable stretches whereas Rigo pretty much avoids doing both at all costs and can because his footwork and explosiveness is pretty much beyond description. He rarely ever even has to resort to more than a handful of clinches over a 36 minute fight, so silly great is he at keeping an opponent where he wants them. His whole game is really based on mastering distance and finding the range to land that nasty little straight left hand, which he does with alarming accuracy, timing and pop (particularly as a counter), sometimes mixing in those chopping uppercuts he showed against Agbeko or looping liver shots. He doesn't use his jab as a means of point scoring or rhythm disruption really, and only occasionally throws the right hook.


 @bballchump11 @turbotime

Will we ever see Rigondeaux fight for extensive periods in this type of fashion?











I'd say he flat out doesn't possess the same level of ability or have the guard to fight as effectively at that range, and I'm trying to find the words to put it nicely that Floyd is better, so again, Rigo's also dominant enough within his style and defensive footwork to never let it get to that point. Funny enough both of those fights were lauded for their high entertainment value. Sadly, Jesus Chavez was probably better than anybody Rigo's been able to get in the ring aside from Donaire.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Aside from some of the ones I mentioned? :lol: :-(
> 
> @bballchump11 @turbotime
> 
> ...


Thanks Brah. RiGOd is nowhere near as May is in terms of versatility but his hard straight left, his footwork will spook today's fighters.

I'm even hating the Whitaker comparisons. Whitaker was much more exciting for casuals.

He is more the Judah type except he is much more disciplined.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Thanks Brah. RiGOd is nowhere near as May is in terms of versatility but his hard straight left, his footwork will spook today's fighters.
> 
> I'm even hating the Whitaker comparisons. Whitaker was much more exciting for casuals.
> 
> He is more the Judah type except he is much more disciplined.


48 posts in this thread. @Zopilote is the only other one in double-digits, nobody going to bat for Rigo like that and you can't front it like @FelixTrinidad seems to think. I love the little dude and think he's an ATG talent flat out, but I can only see "there's no difference between him and Floyd" or Whitaker so many times before it's like, No dude, there's plenty and that's what makes them interesting and unique. Then again, maybe he's referring to it in the most basic sense that they're both slick, black, defensive and known for their counterpunching and they both dominate so Rigo should get the same attention. The divisions they fight in alone are enough to assure that'll never happen. Floyd didn't get a lot of casual love at 130-140 either and he was much more engaging.


----------



## BogotazoAfag (Dec 23, 2013)

Blanco said:


> You really believe that Rigo going to GBP would solve his problems?.....If so then that's a simpleton's point of view, believe me bruh, Showtime doesn't want anything to do with a Rigo fight as well, if he pulled in low ratings on HBO who have more subscribers than just imagine what he would pull in on Showtime.


You aren't watching it right, GB would sign Rigo, they got Lara, Devon, Zab and have shown they will work with Abril and Trout. They'll sign the future p4p king and match him well.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@Chacal sheesh! Don looks almost twice the size of Rigo in that gif


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> @Chacal sheesh! Don looks almost twice the size of Rigo in that gif


Makes what Rigo did all the more impressive to me.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Makes what Rigo did all the more impressive to me.


For sure.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> @Chacal sheesh! Don looks almost twice the size of Rigo in that gif


Was it ever disclosed just how many lbs Donaire actually had on him in that fight? I don't think the New York Commission allows HBO to get them. In any case, it was a true 'P4P' performance in more ways than one and the best of the 2010s thus far imo. Probably one of my own Top 10 individual showcase performances of all-time as well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Moreno vs. Rigo I wish someone would make this happen.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I love LSC but he gets his ass beat by Rigo.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Fuck the whole industry


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fuck the whole industry


Yeah, I hear that. Rigo stands in front of Agbeko the whole time and still forces him into a shell; and people complain about how boring he is. The mind fucking reels.

That said, Happy Holidays! :good


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fuck the whole industry


And _*Fuck The Judges*_ too while we're at it.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> fuck this, Rigo needs to go to GBP, they know what a champion is really worth no matter the style of fighting.


Sure they do. I'm sure if a fighter makes them no money they will continue giving him top opponents also...if that's the case they will give Lara the Canelo fight...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Moreno vs. Rigo I wish someone would make this happen.


If rigo wants to try appear more 'fan friendly', this fight wouldn't help him.

From a technical standpoint though, lovely fight. Rigo wins quite clearly to me though. He's just better.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> If rigo wants to try appear more 'fan friendly', this fight wouldn't help him.
> 
> From a technical standpoint though, lovely fight. Rigo wins quite clearly to me though. He's just better.


The hardest thing for pure textbook boxers are awkward erratic non-textbook boxers.
Like McGirt vs Sweetpea.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

^^ Rigo and his sick ass body shots.


Probably my favorite thing about him...that lethal straight left to the body.

Edit: Err, just noticed it's the first round KD, but that body shot he ends the fight with in the 6th was just pure sick.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo looked so good coming forwards against Ramos. Fair play, it was Ramos, but still. Piff.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> ^^ Rigo and his sick ass body shots.
> 
> Probably my favorite thing about him...that lethal straight left to the body.
> 
> Edit: Err, just noticed it's the first round KD, but that body shot he ends the fight with in the 6th was just pure sick.


Will post one in a second


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> ^^ Rigo and his sick ass body shots.
> 
> Probably my favorite thing about him...that lethal straight left to the body.
> 
> Edit: Err, just noticed it's the first round KD, but that body shot he ends the fight with in the 6th was just pure sick.


Fans still booed in Rnds 3-5. :lol: atsch Tarver was already onto criticizing him too spinning the whole "He should just take this guy out" basically what Ward was saying a couple weeks ago in a nicer tone.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fans still booed in Rnds 3-5. :lol: atsch Tarver was already onto criticizing him too spinning the whole "He should just take this guy out" basically what Ward was saying a couple weeks ago in a nicer tone.


Ridiculous, isn't it?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fans still booed in Rnds 3-5. :lol: atsch Tarver was already onto criticizing him too spinning the whole "He should just take this guy out" basically what Ward was saying a couple weeks ago in a nicer tone.





Zopilote said:


> Ridiculous, isn't it?


You can see the look of excruciating pain come across Ramos' face. Poor Rico.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cheers Chacal, need to know how to do GIF's, tis awesome.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> You can see the look of excruciating pain come across Ramos' face. Poor Rico.


Fuck yeah, thats what i'm talking about. :deal

That straight left to the body is just deadly as fuck....I could see why alot of his opponents are too afraid to open up against him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Ridiculous, isn't it?


He hasn't looked like anything but an All Time Great (speaking strictly about his performances, not necessarily level of opposition) since they sent him off to Ireland to fight Casey after the comparatively lacklustre Cordoba fight -- the one that happened when his mom had died and he couldnt get permission to attend the funeral. Call it an excuse or whatever, but he clearly wasn't there mentally. I believe Butler was with him and filming his documentary when this was going on.

Ramos KO6 (2 KD's, won every round, complete shell up after Rnd 1)
Kennedy TKO5 (5 KD's, won every round, complete shell up after Rnd 1)
Marroquin UD12 (2 KD's, 10-2, kept coming but wouldnt let off) 
Donaire UD12 (Masterclass over prime top 5 P4P, threw bombs the entire fight, busted face, won 11 out of 12 rounds)
Agbeko UD12 (Complete shutdown of a world class fighter who normally throws 77 punches a round, won every round, complete shell up after Rnd 2)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Fuck yeah, thats what i'm talking about. :deal
> 
> That straight left to the body is just deadly as fuck....I could see why alot of his opponents are too afraid to open up against him.


Watching rigo's post fight interviews really gets me mad at Bob Arum. He said after the Ramos fight "I have the best promoter of all time, Bob Arum." and after the donaire fight he reminded Arum "You promised me big things, what's next?" and what happened? Arum had him sit out inactive for most of the year then put him in with agbeko.

Arum needs to drop dead.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> You can see the look of excruciating pain come across Ramos' face. Poor Rico.


I was at that fight..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fans still booed in Rnds 3-5. :lol: atsch Tarver was already onto criticizing him too spinning the whole "He should just take this guy out" basically what Ward was saying a couple weeks ago in a nicer tone.





DobyZhee said:


> I was at that fight..


I'm jealous.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He is more the Judah type except he is much more disciplined.


That's a heinous insult to Rigondeaux


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Rigo's fights are unwatchable horseshit. If that makes me less of a boxing fan, fine, I don't give enough of a shit about being a "real boxing fan" to sit through that fucking garbage. I just don't. I got my non-boxing fan buddy to watch Rigo/Donaire with me and felt embarrassed at the end.

But keep making dumbass gifs of the couple of times he actually throws a fucking punch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Rigo's fights are unwatchable horseshit. If that makes me less of a boxing fan, fine, I don't give enough of a shit about being a "real boxing fan" to sit through that fucking garbage. I just don't. I got my non-boxing fan buddy to watch Rigo/Donaire with me and felt embarrassed at the end.
> 
> But keep making dumbass gifs of the couple of times he actually throws a fucking punch.


Will do, cunt.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

What do you all reckon about Raushee Warren? 4lbs below but probably the only American around that weight who can fight Rigo?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> That's a heinous insult to Rigondeaux


It really was, but I probably say a lot of shit that he lets me get away with too @turbotime ... I was reaffirming how I honestly felt in regards to Rigondeaux/Mayweather and it's pretty easy to see IMO but no means was it trying to reverse course of all the praise I've been piling on in the past, this thread or in the future. He ain't Floyd Mayweather but neither are more than 99% of people who've ever boxed. More, he's not remotely trying to be either, he's got his own style and he's absolutely dominant at what he does and could probably close the 'greatness' gap if he had the opponents or had turned professional 10+ years ago.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I'm jealous.


It really wasn't that great of a fight up until the knockout. People were bored to tears and it doesn't help that Ramos is/was a nobody.

the body shot was sick though..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Hands of Iron @Zopilote

Look at rigo leading with the left uppercut, stepping back and countering with the left uppercut. It's such a versatile weapon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Aside from some of the ones I mentioned? :lol: :-(
> 
> @bballchump11 @turbotime
> 
> ...


sheet man, idk. If he moves up, we could find out


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> sheet man, idk. If he moves up, we could find out


Well, I'd like to think he's plenty capable there (he's shown flashes) but that it's simply not in his nature, he finds himself far more hittable and is able to largely dominate fights without it going there for more than a few fleeting moments. I'm sure he has some nasty combinations he could let off too aside from his 1-2's or when he's got someone clearly hurt, but it's like he instinctively and involuntarily has to dart back out of range after he punches, obviously much easier to do without getting hit when you're throwing one or two shots at a time.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigo reminds me of Henry Anwkiande. 
Remember that 6'7 Heavyweight?
He is just as skilled as Rigo and fight a lot like him.
He was dominated by Lennox though and he was also dominated by Holyfield.


----------

